# Resin kits issues?!



## Robbbie1984 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just brought a resin kit from Aries and couldn't help but notice on the back advice that recommends placing kit in hot water for 5 mins and then cold water to bring to size. I have used ultracast resin and never had a problem with fit or knew about this? Is this a common problem or thing to do?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2013)

All depends on the resin type and a way of storage of sets. All kinds of resins used for moulding parts of models are susceptible to the temperature. Therefore there can be found bended parts in a box, for instance. Because of the temperature parts can change their demisions a little bit too. So the procedure of putting a resin part to hot and then cold water can help with restoring its correct shape and dimensions.


----------



## Robbbie1984 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's actually a good lil bit of information on the package then! Like I said I have used ultracast stuff in the past and not had problems but I'll try putting them in the hot and cold water! If resin parts are suseptable does that mean cheap kits out there or those that use thin molds suffer warping?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2013)

It isn't a rule. You should remember that many moulds for resin kits are so-called soft ones contrary to these using for injection polistyrene kits. So it depends on the moulding and boxing procedures running by a manufacturer. I have seen expensive resin kits ( HQ status ) with warped parts and also I saw cheap ones with very nice moulded pieces. In addition there are plastic kits where you can find parts bended as well. All it's just because of heating and the incorrect injection process.


----------



## Robbbie1984 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll have a look at the bits as they come out the box! Should Be interesting!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2013)

And please , post a couple of pictures.  These can come in handy.


----------



## Robbbie1984 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll stick some up when I get cracking! Cheers!


----------



## A4K (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting info here guys, thanks!

Always pays to wash resin before using anyway, pretty bad for the lungs!


----------



## Robbbie1984 (Jan 8, 2013)

I mean I wash the kits in warm water anyway before starting but knowing this about the resin I'll definately do this with all resin bits in future!


----------

